# Huawei Modem E160



## Sebo_ (Sep 8, 2008)

hi guys,

I`m looking for driver for this Broadband USB modem E160 for Win XP.

usb\vid_12d1&pid_1003

Can`t find anywhere ....

Thanks and Happy X-mas

Seb


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=503416


----------



## Sebo_ (Sep 8, 2008)

dai said:


> http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=503416


this is not working ... anyway it`s different device ... 
anyone else can be helpful ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it was the one that came up for that number

http://list.driverguide.com/list.php/list/company2033/device10/index.html


----------



## DerekRobinson (Mar 10, 2009)

I believe the E160s have the drivers builtin, maybe your OS is not detecting or has disabled the USBs CD drive or your USB entries need a refresh (uninstall then scan).


----------



## thedoc1945 (May 12, 2010)

Sebo_ said:


> this is not working ... anyway it`s different device ...
> anyone else can be helpful ?


R u still looking 4 the drivers if so i have a copy i can send u.ray:


----------

